# Customer Reviews on the CC site



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I was just playing around and checked inventory for an R15 at my local CC. Sure they have them and it's clear they are sold as a lease. But has anyone ever looked at the reviews customers are writing?

Hey, any of you DTV folks want to see what CC customer's opinions of the R15 are, check it out. For grins I also checked out the HR10. Completely different.

I know DTV is working on the problems (well, they say they are.....well Earl says they say they are), but the biggest problem they may run into with releasing this too early is all of the negative customer comments.

In conjunction with this, when does DTV release sales/subscriber info? Is it monthly/quarterly or so?


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey Greywolf, with all these problems with the R-15 should people be able to get out of their 2 year commitment?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Too many wolves on this forum maybe?

Looked like many from the CC site were returning theirs.


----------



## jfalkingham (Dec 6, 2005)

And read the reviews on page 7 & 8:
http://www.circuitcity.com/rpsm/oid.../order/D/rpem/ccd/productDetailReview.do#tabs

" Best DVR Ever!
Reviewer: Mavrick from Macon, GA on Tue Jan 24 14:01:53 EST 2006
2 out of 6 found this review helpful

I have owned several Directv DVR's in the past that have been TIVO powered and this DVR is way better than than they could have ever been. I will be purchasing 3 more this week to replace my other 2 DVR's and one basic receiver."

I'd be surprised if all of these 5 out 5 ratings were regular consumers. I could understand if you never owned a Tivo at any time, but saying you think the R15 is "way better than they (Tivo DVR's) could have ever been" sounds like someone working for DTV.

Maybe I'm wrong, maybe the R15 is much better than the Tivo, faster, more reliable and everything the Tivo wishes it could be


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

jfalkingham said:


> And read the reviews on page 7 & 8:
> http://www.circuitcity.com/rpsm/oid.../order/D/rpem/ccd/productDetailReview.do#tabs
> 
> " Best DVR Ever!
> ...


Maybe DirecTv paid circuit city to make up these comments to balance out the real ones...... Like Fox makes up or doesn't cover news to balance out real news.... Seems Reupert Murdock is hard aw work again. :nono:


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

To me, it looked like everyone complaining were Tivo owners, and reading the CC reviews was almost identical to reading the tivocommunity forum.

I did not see anything there that hasn't been said here and/or on tivocommunity. That includes positive reviews also.

Carl


----------



## jfalkingham (Dec 6, 2005)

Good point, sometimes you don't look at both sides. It can easily be said that 'Tivo fanatics' went out and posted the negative side as equal as saying DTV is posting the positive side.

I do think DTV is left with some egg on their face for letting this go out the door with a few of the known issues, namely missing recordings. But all in all, I do like some of the added features, unfortunately for me, recording every program every time is more important to me at the moment.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

These comments do mirror many comments made here, but those comments will be seen by your average John Q Public looking at the site to purchase a DVR. I know I do at least reference reviews if there are enough of them prior to making a purchase. At least with E* or cable DVRs they're not sold retail so you have to dig alot further to see if a particular unit has any problems.


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

Does the R-15 have rewind in slow motion like the Tivo DVR's?


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> These comments do mirror many comments made here, but those comments will be seen by your average John Q Public looking at the site to purchase a DVR. I know I do at least reference reviews if there are enough of them prior to making a purchase. At least with E* or cable DVRs they're not sold retail so you have to dig alot further to see if a particular unit has any problems.


I believe anyone can log a "comment", whether you buy one or know a friend that had one. Not at all scientific, but as has been said, it's bad PR.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

gomezma1 said:


> Does the R-15 have rewind in slow motion like the Tivo DVR's?


Not that I'm aware of. Even the SloMo is very weak. What, hold down the PLAY button? What about frame advance? I still haven't found a way to do that.

Does anyone know if UTV had SloMO and Frame Advance?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> What about frame advance? I still haven't found a way to do that.


Pause the program, then press the FF or FR buttons for frame forward or frame backward.

Carl


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Does anyone know if UTV had SloMO and Frame Advance?


Yes the did They also would slowmo in reverse which the R15 doesn't seem to be able to do. Hopefully they will add it.


----------

